

Ask HN: How to do responsive design with 1080p mobile phones? - AlexanderHektor

With devices cramping more and more screen resolution into small sizes, bootstrap and other frameworks won't scale anymore. (My understanding is they change layout based on resolution?)<p>Is there a good database of useragents mapped to screen sizes or some other way to know what type of device this is/how big the screen actually is in inch?<p>Obviously this will also be needed for TV designs for the possibility of different UX.<p>Any ideas?
======
benologist
The best thing developers can do for mobile-ready websites is stop treating
them different and just let the browser vendors _continue_ to handle it for
everyone.

